# Velocidad de transmisión de un código Manchester



## fabian (Jul 11, 2005)

buenas a todos, tengo el siguiente ejerció y estoy varado, es el siguiente.

considere un canal paso banda con un ancho de banda de 10 Mhz. ¿que velocidad de transmisión se puede alcanzar con un código de línea Manchester?.

les agradezco cualquier ayuda o comentario.


----------



## MaMu (Jul 13, 2005)

A ver :

El ancho de banda de paso es de *10 MHz*= 10.000.000 Hz

*Ancho de banda =*10.000.000 Hz - 0Hz = 10.000.000 Hz

Calculamos la velocidad de x bits siendo la Frecuencia fundamental

(tomamos un ejemplo de 8 bits)

Vfx = 10MHz / 8 bits = 1,25MHz

Como tenemos 8 bits en cada ciclo

Vtx = 1,25 M (ciclos/segundo) * 8 (bits/ciclos) = 10 Mbps
Teniendo en cuenta las dos transformadorrmaciones de la linea Manchester 

deducimos que LMTx = Vtx * 2 = 20Mbps

Siendo 20Mbps la velocidad para un paso de 10 MHz (enviando 8 bits)

No se si es lo que necesitas o a lo que hacias referencia.


----------

